# Avoca weds 22nd 2PM



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Meet at the beach carpark at 2PM. Come on down coasties "guaranteed"fish tomorrow :lol: :lol: 
Fished the lagoon today wading from 2-4, it has opened and it was firing got 15-20 bream on placcies couple of resident fish that were easy a kilo rest had come in from the surf. The wind will be up still tomorrow but if it is SE as forcast there are plenty of little corners to fish in comfort from. Lures that worked today were gulp 2"shrimp (used a whole pack), berkeley 3"p.bait and atomic fat grubs. couple of other fishos doing well on HB's 
I would do the kayak meet earlier but I'm going down for a flycast at 6 before the wind gets in the way and then I have to work a while. if anyone wants to score a nice fat bream on fly followed by a latte tomorrow will be the morning :twisted:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Have fun tomorrow  , mind you 22knots forcast thats one hell of a protected corner your looking for :lol: but with the bream on the bite I wish I was there.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

scrapped, too much work on today and Im sure nobody is silly enough to go out in this anyway :shock: 
had a recce this morning and theres jsut too small a protected spot to fish in around the bridge, the wind is howling through the main body of water.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

bugger I was wanting to read you report- Go the almighty wind gods :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking of Saturday Arvo in the lagoon if you guys want.

Cheers dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll be in Newy sat...can do friday...


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

working


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Working Friday too Andy

Are you working Saturday Steve? Got a couple of paddling yakkers (sea kayaking) might be down i'm trying to convert to the darkside.

Cheers Dave


----------

